# Female Pundimilia Blue Bar



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

I currently have 3 blue bars in my tank and I am having trouble telling which are male or female. They are still pretty young and 1 has colored up allot and I can easily tell he is the dominant male, the second has also colored up and I am pretty sure he is male, while the third has some red on its fins but also has green/yellow on its body and a dark spot on each side of it right behind its side fins. I was trying to see if any one had pictures of females. I haven't really found many on google so I thought I would ask. Thanks! If I can get a picture of them Ill post it but they are always on the move


----------

